# could someone draw hercules???



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

I could draw him, if you like?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

heck ya, draw away...lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont mind either.. so if she doesnt get a chance ill do it!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

if you want you can draw it too... that would be lovly


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

morganshow11 said:


> if you want you can draw it too... that would be lovly


 ok i will but im drawing another persons horse first then i will do your.. pm or ill forget!haha!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

ok... works for me. dont worry take your time.


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*heres my drawing *

heres the drawing i did.. not the greatest but i hope you like it!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

WORK IN PROGRESS!!

i still need to add markings and shading/ lighting! hope you like it when im done!! if you have any better pics i would love to see them! this one is really dark so its hard for me to get the coloring right.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

wow. that is wonderful!!!!!


----------



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

Twilight Arabians said:


> WORK IN PROGRESS!!
> 
> i still need to add markings and shading/ lighting! hope you like it when im done!! if you have any better pics i would love to see them! this one is really dark so its hard for me to get the coloring right.


 
wow! that is amazing! how do you do that? by computer?


----------

